# IBS Self Help and Support Group Newsletter - April 2007



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

IBS Support Group NewsletterApril, 2007--------------------------------------------------------------------------------IN THIS ISSUE--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*SPOTLIGHT*
IBS Self Help and Support Group announces the new book IBS Chat: Real Life Stories and Solutions to mark the beginning of IBS Awareness Month
*NEWS LINKS*
7 common myths about Irritable Bowel Syndrome
FDA Announces Discontinued Marketing of Zelnorm, for Safety Reasons (Further contact information)
Overly Anxious and Driven People Prone to Irritable Bowel Syndrome
Low Birth Weight Ups Risk of Irritable Bowel Syndrome
New Study Demonstrates That Bifantis(tm) (Bifidobacterium infantis 35624) Offers Relief for Women With IBS
Irritable Bowel Syndrome Aggregates Strongly in Families
*PARTNERSHIP WITH REVOLUTION HEALTH*
FREE Revolution Health memberships to members, friends, and family of the IBS Self Help and Support Group
*IBS AWARENESS MONTH EVENT*
Teleconference to discuss treatments for IBS on April 20, 2007 hosted by Dr. Timothy Meakin
Click below to view the Newsletter: http://www.ibsgroup.org/newsletters/April2007.htmlNote: This was emailed to all registered Bulletin Board members who indicated that we could send them email. To CHANGE your preference for email, from the IBS Self Help Group, use the "Go->Personal Zone->Profile" link.


----------

